# Hurricane Matthew



## Devildoc (Oct 4, 2016)

This thing keeps getting pushed west.  Everyone in the cone stay safe.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah bro.....on top of the 10 in we got last week......its gonna  get real!

Reminds me of Floyd in Sep 99 (similar track too).....heavy rains weeks before the storm caused more flooding then expected.

*TRACK*







I hope everyone stocks their fridge with beer....


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 4, 2016)

I am in central NC.  We got a little rain with Floyd, but _nothing _like down east.  I was set to go to Cape Cod for vacation the day after Floyd hit; my boss let me go, but as soon as I got back I was in a helo or on a boat for a few days.  That flooding was massive.

Eastern NC is saturated already, a hurricane is gonna make it sporty.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hope everyone in the affected areas is staying safe.

I don't know how you guys on the coast regularly deal with that crap every year.  I'll take my regular ol boring ass cold and snow any day.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 4, 2016)

Fuck me. Working the medic unit all weekend. Should be fun. The junkies will be partying.

M.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm about an hour NE of Tampa so we might get some of the edge. I'm sipping a refreshing beersicle right now and am not concerned.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 4, 2016)

well it's about time we had a hurricane party in the B's.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 4, 2016)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> well it's about time we had a hurricane party in the B's.



It's funny, when you're in the bricks and aren't responsible to pay for the damages, you are all for the hurricane parties. Then, when you buy a house and you see a storm roll through, you begin to wish it to miss you. Like eastern NC, here in SE Virginia we are pretty soaked, too. Just last week our school system was closed for two days from heavy rainfall and flooded streets. Can't imagine where this new water will go.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2016)

I think this one has the potential to loop back and revisit people, sucks as I am headed to FL in 8 days.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2016)

You guys near the coasts need to batten down or make some plans to unass the AO. Cat 3 as of this am and expected to strengthen.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 5, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I think this one has the potential to loop back and revisit people, sucks as I am headed to FL in 8 days.



If you get hit once, that's just bad luck and crappy circumstance.  Get hit twice, God is speaking to you.  That would be just awful.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 5, 2016)

OK cool my interactive picture worked....its changing as the track changes...:-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 5, 2016)

[Q


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2016)

The more you know.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2016)

The NHC says this is going to be a CAT 4 when it hits SE Florida. Max winds right now are 125, strengthening expected. Seriously...if you live on the east coast of Florida, GTFO. This is one big ass bad motherfucker.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2016)

M=Major hurricane


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> OK cool my interactive picture worked....its changing as the track changes...:-"


Thor scoff at @SpongeBob*24 and clobber Florida twice to make point.


Ocoka One said:


> M=Major hurricane
> 
> View attachment 16803
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2016)

If only we had some weather guys who could provide their expert insight....

:-"


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 6, 2016)

Http://weather.gov/akq/Matthew

The above site has some good tracking models and projections on it. Looks like those of us in the Hampton Roads area will be spared from a majority of the storm.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 6, 2016)

A good source for flooding information is www.water.weather.gov


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2016)

The Fujiwara Effect is an interesting phenomenon which can happen when two or more hurricanes form very near each other. In 1921, a Japanese meteorologist named Dr. Sakuhei Fujiwhara determined that two storms will sometimes move around a common center pivot point.

The National Weather Service defines the Fujiwhara Effect as the tendency of two nearby tropical cyclones to rotate cyclonically about each other. Another slightly more technical definition of the Fujiwhara Effect from the National Weather Service is a binary interaction where tropical cyclones within a certain distance (300-750 nautical miles depending on the sizes of the cyclones) of each other begin to rotate about a common midpoint. The effect is also known as the Fujiwara Effect without an ‘h’ in the name.

Fujiwhara’s studies indicate storms will rotate around a common center of mass. A similar effect is seen in the rotation of the Earth and moon. This barycenter is the center pivot point around which two rotating bodies in space will spin.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2016)

Hurricanes & Tropical Cyclones

My go to source.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a good friend working MAA out on Gitmo who had to evacuate his whole family over to Florida. Live streamed the hurricane on the 'book when he wasn't on duty earlier in the week. It didn't look pretty then, it's certainly not going to look any better now. Stay safe Floridians who read this thread.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 6, 2016)

The Marines policy for Marines on the fence line during a hurricane is comical at best. Glad to not be on of those poor devils.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 6, 2016)

T


----------



## Centermass (Oct 6, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If only we had some weather guys who could provide their expert insight....
> 
> :-"



Pics provided to enhance comprehension......


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 6, 2016)

I flew back into Florida just in time yesterday. All the flights have been cancelled now.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2016)

For those of you looking for non-mass media info, the FAA's surface weather observation page. Click an airport and then "Decoded" if you want the results in 'Merican. 

Surface Weather Observation Stations – ASOS/AWOS


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2016)

Ummm...Shep?

_"And your kids will die too!"_


----------



## Gunz (Oct 7, 2016)

I wish for once one of these goddam root weevils with a microphone standing out in the fucking rain and breeze pretending to be bracing themselves against a Force 10 gale when the trees are barely moving and all they can blab about is the coming armageddon that they_ think _could possibly happen, would be sucked up into the stratosphere by a freak tornado never to be heard from again.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2016)

Watching three different radar loops...it looks like the storm is starting to turn away from FL.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> For those of you looking for non-mass media info, the FAA's surface weather observation page. Click an airport and then "Decoded" if you want the results in 'Merican.
> 
> Surface Weather Observation Stations – ASOS/AWOS



Miami ATIS





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977106052399552


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 7, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Miami ATIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is great...."disregard the 53 degree listing of the tower....."


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ummm...Shep?



Hey, Shep? How about you and everyone at Fox News eat a gigantic dick. <3's!

ETA: So far, so good for the family. They just checked in. Also, Shephard Smith can eat a YUGE dick, just a really, it's a big, just a yuge dick. (You know you read that in Trump's voice)


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Hey, Shep? How about you and everyone at Fox News eat a gigantic dick. <3's!
> 
> ETA: So far, so good for the family. They just checked in. Also, Shephard Smith can eat a YUGE dick, just a really, it's a big, just a yuge dick. (You know you read that in Trump's voice)



Political preference aside, playing into the collective meme that is Fox News, at this I point expect someone over there to find a way to link the hurricane and the current Clown Epidemic to Clinton as some form of social engineering



EDIT: It seems @Freefalling already made this point in the Time for a Hate Crime thread. I was semi proud of the joke, but the better man beat me to it. Back to the writing pad.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 7, 2016)

These reporters on the east coast can't seem to find even a tree that's fallen down. Because if they found one, 500 of them would be fighting each other for the chance to do a stand-up in front of it.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 7, 2016)

In NC Matthew is forecasted to take a wee turn westward, so more rain and breeze.  Still nothing like the clobbering Fla is getting, so I'll take it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ummm...Shep?
> 
> _"And your kids will die too!"_




Shep never holds back his punches.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I wish for once one of these goddam root weevils with a microphone standing out in the fucking rain and breeze pretending to be bracing themselves against a Force 10 gale when the trees are barely moving and all they can blab about is the coming armageddon that they_ think _could possibly happen, would be sucked up into the stratosphere by a freak tornado never to be heard from again.



I'd say this summarizes how everyone feels about their "serious hard hitting coverage".


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 8, 2016)

Just got power back in Jax. Just under 12 hours of downtime. All in all not too bad inland, but the beaches took a pounding like <insert service related innuendo>.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 8, 2016)

0800 its now a CAT 1, winds 85 and still hasn't made landfall.
Skirting the SC coast at 12 mph.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> I'd say this summarizes how everyone feels about their "serious hard hitting coverage".



I freakin love that bwaaaaaahaaaa


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm excited to watch the NC vs VT football game today.  Matthew should make it a sloppy game.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I freakin love that bwaaaaaahaaaa



It sure is nice to see the usual assholes use their annoying assholery for something useful for a change isn't it.  up.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hurricane Matthew made Landfall....McClellanville, SC, shortly after 1100.  Winds 75, still moving 12 mph NE.

At 1400 its right over Myrtle Beach, Winds 75 still moving 12 mph NE.

New Models have it dog legging due east here soon and no longer show it heading back south!!!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> I'd say this summarizes how everyone feels about their "serious hard hitting coverage".



I remember seeing that. Fucking Jersey. Sandy pounded us in P.A. also.

M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 8, 2016)

It won't be a hurricane much longer. In fact,  we aren't even under a tropical storm watch.  We will most likely though get a nor'easter, which quite frankly,  is probably worse for us due to an increase in rainfall.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2016)

Outside of Orlando "we" (given my location) only lost power for about 10 minutes. There's lots of flooding and damage on the coast around Jacksonville.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 9, 2016)

Everything along the I-95 corridor and east in NC, got hammered with rain and downed trees. Rain totals anywhere between 11 and 18 inches. More flooding expected. 600,000 + people are without power. Several Dams are being watched very closely throughout tonight and into tomorrow. I-95 is shut down as well.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 9, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Everything along the I-95 corridor and east in NC, got hammered with rain and downed trees. Rain totals anywhere between 11 and 18 inches. More flooding expected. 600,000 + people are without power. Several Dams are being watched very closely throughout tonight and into tomorrow. I-95 is shut down as well.



We got power back this morning. Spent most of yesterday clearing trees and closing roads (flooding and/or power lines). Not fun but minimal permanent damage.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2016)

Our street is flooded up to every house but ours. Selfishly, I'm okay with this. Haven't ventured beyond our neighborhood but we seem to be pretty trapped in due to streets being impassable because of high water.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 9, 2016)

@NavyBuyer 

Damn.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 9, 2016)

Current weather advisories
https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/nc.php?x=1

County by County Updates
County-by-county storm information :: WRAL.com

Travel Information
NCDOT: Travel Information


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 9, 2016)

Rivers are still rising in these parts, expect record levels.
I am glad I have a cooler full of ice and beer......cause power and water are sucking!
I hope everyone is ok, let me know if you need a chainsaw....


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Current weather advisories
> https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/nc.php?x=1
> 
> County by County Updates
> ...



Just got back to NC, power still out in wide swaths of Durham and Chapel hill.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Our street is flooded up to every house but ours. Selfishly, I'm okay with this. Haven't ventured beyond our neighborhood but we seem to be pretty trapped in due to streets being impassable because of high water. View attachment 16829



I thought you were in the PNW...


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I thought you were in the PNW...



Negative.  Virginia Beach.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hearing lots of people in this AO will be without power til 17 OCT.
East of I-95 is bad.....:wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 10, 2016)

[Q


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 11, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Good Christ!! I have a modestly sized  backup generator, and I've never had to use it.  I figured out how much food we had in the freezers and refrigerators in our home, it pretty much made the decision for me. Still, the fuel cost to run that for a week would be pretty high. I read where one family died of Carbon Monoxide inhalation from running their generator in their attached garage; they had it half right.



We have one and have used it multiple times.  But I had a cable built long enough to run out to the side of my garage, to keep it outside.  Previous owners had it inside with the exhaust run out a hole at the back of the garage.  Didn't want to trust that setup not to leak.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 11, 2016)

The flooding is Biblical and catastrophic.  Hundreds of people in dozens of agencies are still doing water rescues.  I have been asked to deploy as part of a swift water rescue team.  To put it in perspective; I have done that, the last time I DID do that was 2005.  I have been out of the game so long I would be a danger to my teammates, much less the victims.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 11, 2016)

For those in the Fort Bragg area (particularly areas north of post) - Woodlake Dam is the immediate issue.  I'm not sure of the numbers, but a door-to-door evacuation was conducted last night as the dam has a high probability of failure during this event.

Moore County Public Safety | Facebook

Edited to add...
Woodlake Dam Stable for Now; Evacuation Ordered
Evacuations lifted in Spring Lake, Vass after threat of dam failure


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 11, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 11, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Yeah, mine is set up on a lower level covered deck. I have lines for all three levels of the house that I would need power to. It has been a good insurance investment. Since I bought the thing, we have never lost power long enough need it; go figure.



Kinda like bringing the umbrella so it won't rain...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> For those in the Fort Bragg area (particularly areas north of post) - Woodlake Dam is the immediate issue.  I'm not sure of the numbers, but a door-to-door evacuation was conducted last night as the dam has a high probability of failure during this event.
> 
> Moore County Public Safety | Facebook
> 
> ...


How is Hope Mills making out?


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 11, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> How is Hope Mills making out?



Honestly, I don't know - from the news footage I saw, Fayetteville and areas south got hit hard.  I'm in Moore County (and on relatively high ground) so we just had a few roads get washed out and some trees blocking roads/taking down power lines.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 12, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> How is Hope Mills making out?



The further down Rockfish you live, the worse it is.

Good news power was restored to some locations last night around 2200....


----------



## Centermass (Oct 12, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> How is Hope Mills making out?



After seeing the aerial drone footage on the WC, these homes in Hope Mills were under water. Here's the back story:

A guy in Texas saw this footage and immediately recognized his Brother's home and his Brother hanging out the window waiting on help. He called the authorities who then, went in, rescued his Brother and his dog.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 12, 2016)

Many rivers have not yet crested and are expected to do so between now and Saturday. Dams are at their absolute holding capacity and are being carefully monitored. 

Lots of people don't understand how much more destruction is expected after a Hurricane has long since passed.


----------

